# Who is hibernating now?



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

The cold weather and high winds are upon us now so my bikes have been cleaned, oiled and put away as I will not use them much now until the weather improves . My spare bike is now set on rollers and that's what I shall be training on for the time being. 
Wet roads, dead leaves, salty tarmac is not for me .

Anyone doing the same yet?


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2016)

Nope. I intend to do a lot more miles in the next 5 months than I have in the past 5


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2016)

Nope, I ride all year round, though I must admit I was glad I had a lot of work to do today so I couldn't go out, is bitterly cold in Leicester.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2016)

Nope. There's just as much fantastic cycling to be had in the winter months as in the spring/summer.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2016)

Nope. Best time of year coming up. I shan't be letting my roadcraft and control skills degrade.


----------



## marshmella (5 Nov 2016)

Nope, all year commuting here


----------



## Bazzer (5 Nov 2016)

Not for me. 
Sure there are some sh1t days, but some great ones too. Just like summer really. Just need a bit more insulation.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

Cycling skills are for life. A few weeks off the bike won't degrade them. I have always found myself comfortable on a bike, no matter how long a break.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2016)

My geared bike has gone into hibernation, my fixed has come out to play, I only intend to stop riding when the weather's too bad for me to get out.


----------



## StuAff (5 Nov 2016)

[Insert naughty word here] that. Why I bought winter kit.....


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Cycling skills are for life. A few weeks off the bike won't degrade them. I have always found myself comfortable on a bike, no matter how long a break.



Funny you should say that, I often feel a little less sure after a break.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Funny you should say that, I often feel a little less sure after a break.


For how long? 10 minutes?


----------



## adamangler (5 Nov 2016)

yes and no.

My only outdoor ride will be on a sunday, either a club run or solo 50 miles or so

The rest of the week (2-3 sessions) will be on the turbo trainer with bkool for company


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2016)

All year round for me. If it's really stormy or thick ice, I might go for a swim. Lots of layers is the secret.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> For how long? 10 minutes?



No, a month's needs a couple of days to get up to full confidence again.

We are though all different.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> All year round for me. If it's really stormy or thick ice, I might go for a swim. Lots of layers is the secret.


The cold doesn't worry me but the road surface does. Slick tyres don't like winter.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> The cold doesn't worry me but the road surface does. Slick tyres don't like winter.



Slick tyres are fine.


----------



## e-rider (5 Nov 2016)

I have a plan to holiday in a sunny country from Dec-Feb one day (in my dreams) - I hate cycling in winter but do it enough to keep some fitness. I usually try the rollers at the beginning of each winter but the boredom kills me! I'm already looking forward to March/April


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> The cold doesn't worry me but the road surface does. Slick tyres don't like winter.



I will ride slicks on most rides, luckily for me I do have a good selection of bikes and I can ride off road from my garden, so on really bad icy days it will be one of the MTBs


----------



## S-Express (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Wet roads, dead leaves, salty tarmac is not for me .



All the more room on the roads for the rest of us then.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

e-rider said:


> I have a plan to holiday in a sunny country from Dec-Feb one day (in my dreams) - I hate cycling in winter but do it enough to keep some fitness. I usually try the rollers at the beginning of each winter but the boredom kills me! I'm already looking forward to March/April


I know the feeling about being bored whilst on rollers. I take my laptop with me and put a film on, it helps.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> All the more room on the roads for the rest of us then.


Are you coming up to North Wales then?


----------



## tallliman (5 Nov 2016)

I think my miles will taper off compared to the summer but hoping to ride through the winter. I dont want to lose the fitness I've gained this year. so, to answer the op, nope not stopping!


----------



## S-Express (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Are you coming up to North Wales then?



You mean the bit of Wales that is in line with Manchester and Sheffield and south of Leeds, York and other areas where thousands of riders routinely ride throughout winter?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Over the past few years I have ridden considerably more miles in winter than I have in Summer - I tend to put my bikes away during the Summer when all the nobbers who have spent most of the winter racing against others on a computer in their homes/garages come out


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Over the past few years I have ridden considerably more miles in winter than I have in Summer - I tend to put my bikes away during the Summer when all the nobbers who have spent most of the winter racing against others on a computer in their homes/garages come out


You are quite a rude person aren't you?


----------



## Oldbloke (5 Nov 2016)

I'm stuck using a turbo trainer for the next few weeks, due to shoulder surgery, otherwise I'd be out every other day as usual.

Never realised how unpleasant it would be on the TT with one arm in a sling...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> You are quite a rude person aren't you?


You are quite touchy and seem to take any comment made personally - you need to get over yourself.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> There are very few days that aren't suitable for riding


I haven't found any yet in the six+ years I have been commuting. Can't honestly think of any valid reason to stop riding in winter!


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Cycling skills are for life. A few weeks off the bike won't degrade them. I have always found myself comfortable on a bike, no matter how long a break.


 Rubbish. You'll likely never actually forget how to ride a bike, but your skills and roadcraft will degrade for sure. This is why people practice things, to enhance and maintain their ability to conduct a particular task. You've only to look at the typical roadie wobbling about the place come Spring after four or five months on nothing but rollers.


----------



## Moodyman (5 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Funny you should say that, I often feel a little less sure after a break.



And the backside hurts more.


----------



## Moodyman (5 Nov 2016)

All weather commuter here and some of the finest rides are between now and March.

Having said that, I start longing for Spring by early Feb.


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Nov 2016)

I am not stopping for anything the last 12 months have inspired me to push even harder next year so the plan is to do shorter but harder rides during the winter to a) boost my strength b) to keep warm when it gets really cold c) to continue loosing the excess weight.

Rain sleet or snow won't stop me but it may slow me down a little and if the bike gets ruined then it's an excuse to purchase a new one next sprung.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Nov 2016)

winter miles make summer smiles…


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Nov 2016)

There are some glorious days in the winter. The thought of starting from scratch again after a four month lay off is horrifying.


----------



## arch684 (5 Nov 2016)

I will use the mtn bike and the cross bike more the road bike less


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2016)

No way I'm hibernating!
For a start I don't have a car, still need to get to work in winter.
For a second, this winter marks the start of my 6th year commuting, I was almost 48 when I started, terrified of riding the roads.
Look at me now, last summer I cycled to England and back 
Btw, the weather has really been mild here, never really cold so far, hardly any rain, certainly no wind storms. We will probably get the worst of it after the new year.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Rubbish. You'll likely never actually forget how to ride a bike, but your skills and roadcraft will degrade for sure. This is why people practice things, to enhance and maintain their ability to conduct a particular task. You've only to look at the typical roadie wobbling about the place come Spring after four or five months on nothing but rollers.


Well, I do ride sometimes in winter , but a lot less than summer and have never worried about my riding skills.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Rubbish. You'll likely never actually forget how to ride a bike, but your skills and roadcraft will degrade for sure. This is why people practice things, to enhance and maintain their ability to conduct a particular task. You've only to look at the typical roadie wobbling about the place come Spring after four or five months on nothing but rollers.



I had to have an operation as a teenager and wasn't allowed to ride my bike for about six months afterwards, when I got back on the bike I couldn't balance on the bike and in effect had to learn to ride again.

When I came back to cycling after going through the usually gets a driving licence gets fat phase I got on the bike and rode straight away.

My experience both proves and disproves the theory you can't forget to ride a bike


----------



## Sunny Portrush (5 Nov 2016)

I was out yesterday morning and it was feckin baltic - 3 pairs of socks and overshoes and I still couldn`t feel my feet after 20 mins! I love cycling in the winter time but I also love using my turbo. I also hate cleaning my bike so if it`s wet out - I`ll just jump on the turbo (like I did today and watched Gillette Saturday Soccer) so I don`t have to clean a mucky bike


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2016)

I'm riding the Eureka 210km audax tomorrow. Is that what you mean by hibernating?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Nov 2016)

I used to hibernate because i believed the weather was bad for the bike, and i didn't have winter kit. I've kitted myself out with winter kit for the first time this year however, and I'm happy to wash and oil the the bike; I couldn't face 4 months off this year, maybe I'll pause in Jan / Feb if it's rotten. But for now I'm looking forward to my crisp, chilly and breezy ride tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Nov 2016)

Love the winter I start to look forward to Spring - Summer around Feb. The only thing I do not like is how much longer it takes to get set to leave all the extra layers. Sadly I admit that when it was really hot I was dreaming about October!! Only thing that stops me is snow. If it snowed enough down here I would invest in studded tyres.

The most shocking thing on this thread is that @Marmion rides a bike I just thought he was an armchair racing cyclist enthusiast knobber....


----------



## Brandane (5 Nov 2016)

I will be doing the same as I do the rest of the year - riding if I feel like it, when the weather is not wet or stupidly windy. We've just had the nicest weather of the year up here; in OCTOBER! It was much nicer than any of the so called "summer" months. Last year was exactly the same with a ropey summer then a nice autumn.
There can be nice days in December or January too, which are more conducive to me getting out on a bike than some of the crap we get the rest of the year. As an added bonus, I don't have to wear shorts in the colder weather. I've always hated wearing shorts, I think it stems from primary school.
I guess that makes me a year round FWB'er .


----------



## Soltydog (5 Nov 2016)

I'm not hibernating, but reckon I'll chicken out of the commute tomorrow. In the afternoon the forecast is showing my 16 miles home will be into winds of over 40mph


----------



## marshmella (5 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No way I'm hibernating!
> For a start I don't have a car, still need to get to work in winter.
> For a second, this winter marks the start of my 6th year commuting, I was almost 48 when I started, terrified of riding the roads.
> Look at me now, last summer I cycled to England and back
> Btw, the weather has really been mild here, never really cold so far, hardly any rain, certainly no wind storms. We will probably get the worst of it after the new year.


I started commuting in 2008 at a similar age to you then i used to hibernate when the clocks went backDid that for a couple of winters but not now as winter cycling is fun and challenging.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> The most shocking thing on this thread is that @Marmion rides a bike I just thought he was an armchair racing cyclist enthusiast knobber....



I only claimed I rode considerably more in winter than I did in summer...10 miles or so is considerably more than 0 miles in my book


----------



## marshmella (5 Nov 2016)

Soltydog said:


> I'm not hibernating, but reckon I'll chicken out of the commute tomorrow. In the afternoon the forecast is showing my 16 miles home will be into winds of over 40mph


Somebody will come along and say thats good training


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Nov 2016)

Without sounding like a broken record,only strong wind stops me,unless it's a tailwind !!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2016)

marshmella said:


> Somebody will come along and say thats good training





Adam4868 said:


> Without sounding like a broken record,only strong wind stops me,unless it's a tailwind !!


I get all excited when an opportunity for riding in extreme weather rears it's head


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2016)

I was out this afternoon. Average temperature 3 degrees as I spent at least half the time over 1000ft up (mainly slogging uphill). Not icy, fairly dry roads, cool but togged up it was fine. Summer bike (actually my only bike), just need to give it a clean tomorrow and it'll be fine

Lovely quiet lanes....the only thing that keeps me indoors is lying snow or icy conditions. To enjoy cycling in the Peak District you have to be reasonably fit. I couldn't imagine the pain and suffering if I took a couple of months off the bike and then restarted


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2016)

S-Express said:


> You mean the bit of Wales that is in line with Manchester and Sheffield and south of Leeds, York and other areas where thousands of riders routinely ride throughout winter?


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Nov 2016)

No hibernating allowed when you`re involved in one of the CC monthly challenges


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2016)

I have switched to running and mtn biking until after Xmas at least, as much as anything it's a change of scenery. I hate starting running but a few weeks and I'll have forgotten the pain of it.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Nov 2016)

Oldbloke said:


> I'm stuck using a turbo trainer for the next few weeks, due to shoulder surgery, otherwise I'd be out every other day as usual.
> 
> Never realised how unpleasant it would be on the TT with one arm in a sling...



That is nothing to do with the sling


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I have switched to running.



I'm struggling to comprehend what that even looks like


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm struggling to comprehend what that even looks like


It's not pretty.


----------



## Bollo (5 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's not pretty.


Another illusion shattered.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I have switched to running and mtn biking until after Xmas at least, as much as anything it's a change of scenery. I hate starting running but a few weeks and I'll have forgotten the pain of it.





Crackle said:


> It's not pretty.



You and @rich p (marked with the "R") out for a run


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Nov 2016)

I ride all year round, the winter is just as good as the summer, if a little more challenging. I won't go out on the road if it's icy. I will on the mountain bike though!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2016)

Winter? It's just a state of mind... 
Off Road in snow is great fun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

And before @Crackle and @rich p make further comment, here is me running


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> And before @Crackle and @rich p make further comment, here is me running


The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I was out this afternoon. Average temperature 3 degrees as I spent at least half the time over 1000ft up (mainly slogging uphill). Not icy, fairly dry roads, cool but togged up it was fine.


Down at 6m ASL, it was warmer but I got caught out in some icy rain and didn't even have showerproof trousers on, so the joints are a bit stiff now. 

Generally, only high winds keep me in (so I'll try to be back home before 2 tomorrow). If it's icy, I'll take the studded tyred MTB or wait for the thaw.

Life's too short to miss cycling!


----------



## Triple3 (5 Nov 2016)

All year for me when Im home from work. Ice is the only thing I wont venture out in. Fortunately I dont need to commute so its all for pleasure. I prefer steel road bikes for this reason and just oil, lube and protect them


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2016)

My Mudguards have just come out of hibernation


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Nov 2016)

Not a chance!


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2016)

So it's only me then? Well, you are all hardened cyclists and you have my deepest respect for risking life and limbs in less than favourable conditions.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> 1.So it's only me then?
> 
> 2.Well, you are all hardened cyclists and you have my deepest respect for risking life and limbs in less than favourable conditions.



1. Yes

2. Why, thank you. Cycling in the winter is such a dangerous pastime, not dissimilar to sitting indoors watching the X Factor.


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2016)

Hell of a lot safer than sitting on the sofa, as long as you've winter gear. Less CVD risk and heck of a lot of less mental anguish from X factor.


----------



## pclay (5 Nov 2016)

I've got about 700 miles to do by the end of the year to get to 6000 target. So no hibernating for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

A few years ago, but I rode this after I dug it out...


gavroche said:


> So it's only me then? Well, you are all hardened cyclists and you have my deepest respect for risking life and limbs in less than favourable conditions.


You really are a great big Jessie. (Given that you think my previous comment was aimed at you I thought I'd be as well...)


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

All year round for me too. Mudguards,more layers,wider tyres,shorter rides. I couldn't contemplate not riding a bike for months!


----------



## steve50 (6 Nov 2016)

I love going for a bike ride when the sun is shining on a crisp winters morning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Not a chance!




What, that's it then? Not even a few miles on a dry cold sunny day?


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2016)

400bhp said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Why, thank you. Cycling in the winter is such a dangerous pastime, not dissimilar to sitting indoors watching the X Factor.


X factor? What's that?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

I have decided though to stop going for rides when there's ice or frost on the roads. I'm still recovering from a broken hip so i don't want to risk it happening again. I know you can come off anytime anywhere but thinking back to those club runs of last winter we did take risks flying down frosty roads at 40mph.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> A few years ago, but I rode this after I dug it out...
> 
> You really are a great big Jessie. (Given that you think my previous comment was aimed at you I thought I'd be as well...)


Great sense of humour you have.


----------



## r04DiE (6 Nov 2016)

No, I ride all year.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> What, that's it then? Not even a few miles on a dry cold sunny day?




No, not a chance that I'll be hibernating.


----------



## Jimidh (6 Nov 2016)

No - just getting ready for this mornings club ride.

Currently deciding how many layers I can squeeze on!!!


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Jimidh said:


> No - just getting ready for this mornings club ride.
> 
> Currently deciding how many layers I can squeeze on!!!


Same here !


----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Nov 2016)

After a couple of offs on the ice last year I'll definitely be more circumspect in when/where I cycle this winter. Sub-zero temperatures overnight and I'll stick to a short flat route. Wet slippery leaves and I'll stick to Dartmoor on the MTB where there aren't any trees. 

You can't beat being out in the countryside on a nice winter's day (I'm lucky enough to work outdoors in the countryside ), but for me the risk of injury and worrying about all the descents en route are significant factors in deciding whether to go out on a given day. 

TBH I've been hibernating since March though, when I took my first ever job that required commuting by car every day... I have lost a lot of cycling fitness as a result, so that's definitely an argument for keeping going throughout winter when conditions allow.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

Ive just put new tyres on my road bike and it will get a good clean and oil today and then put away for the winter. . The weather man is telling me we will get snow this week and -5 at night. We have already had frost. My Koga World Traveller will come out for the winter. It is all ready to ride. If it gets too icy I will use one of my scooters.

You can get some of the best riding days of the year when the snow comes.

I just cut down a lot on the mileage until the Spring comes. I still have the December 50km challenge though.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2016)

Just sat watching Match of the day and the wind outside !! Going to be a lazy Sunday with that wind !!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> I love going for a bike ride when the sun is shining on a crisp winters morning.


Oh yes we do. Here I am out on the scooter. No other bikes in sight that day.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2016)

I still eat the same food and drink the same beer in the winter and Gyms are still hateful places so no slacking off for me. I like it cooler and the less urbanised bits I ride are so much nicer jewelled up with frost and ice.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Oh yes we do. Here I am out on the scooter. No other bikes in sight that day.


That looks more like a bike than a scooter.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> That looks more like a bike than a scooter.



It was my scooter for sure. I would not ride a bike on that ice. Too far to fall. With a scooter I just step off.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> It was my scooter for sure. I would not ride a bike on that ice. Too far to fall. With a scooter I just step off.


Seeing it close up, it makes sense. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Apollonius (6 Nov 2016)

I seem to do a minimum of around 60 miles a week in winter, compared to around 120 or so when it is not winter. I dread to think what I would weigh if I stopped riding!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

Apollonius said:


> I seem to do a minimum of around 60 miles a week in winter, compared to around 120 or so when it is not winter. I dread to think what I would weigh if I stopped riding!



Its not the weight that bothers me. But I would go nuts.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Seeing it close up, it makes sense. Sorry about the confusion.



That's ok. You need to be confused to have one....or two...


----------



## Apollonius (6 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Its not the weight that bothers me. But I would go nuts.


Me too, but add to that my regard for what you are holding in your avatar picture...


----------



## Southside Mike (6 Nov 2016)

I use the car windscreen test. If it's got ice on it, I don't cycle. Otherwise I'm happy to keep going through the winter unless it is really blowing a gale.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2016)

Crisp winter weather is some of the nicest for cycling IMO.


----------



## RegG (6 Nov 2016)

Just had a short 10 mile ride in partial sunshine but with a very cold breeze - got home just before the icy rain came!! Much prefer the sunny weather


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2016)

Its not the temperature or the weather that gets me, but the lack of daylight. For some reason riding on your own in the dark in winter is a totally different experience to doing the same in summer. The dark is darker, the car lights are dazzlier, road hazards that you might miss are more worrying, it's much less fun. 

But no, I'm not hibernating. As @User9609 says here the scenery on a good winter ride has a beauty all of its own.


----------



## User482 (6 Nov 2016)

Lovely frosty morning this morning: an extra couple of layers and out into the country, with refreshments provided by the magnificent Hill & Rockhampton WI. Back home in time for the track world cup: magic.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> For some reason riding on your own in the dark in winter is a totally different experience to doing the same in summer.



That'll be because it's freezing cold and there's no sun


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Nov 2016)

I don't stop for the cold months. However I do need to get a hack as one wet day tends to make the bike feel groggy, the gears are not as smooth and the chain makes more noise.

All of that is most probably psychosomatic, like how much better a car drives when its clean...but there you go.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2016)

Actually I hibernated last night around mid night and came out of hibernation at around 7am for the club run. So I guess I have lots of mini hibernations


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2016)

Riding through all the goop ! I would be lying if I said it is fun on a dark,wet morning dodging other roads users but it is normally faster than slipping into the warmth of my little old car and being stuck behind another little car


----------



## Sunny Portrush (6 Nov 2016)

Up here in Scotland, if you have a crisp clear sunny day, you risk getting sunburnt on one side of your face and frost-bite on the other


----------



## bondirob (6 Nov 2016)

Looking back some of my best rides were done in the winter I'd hate to miss out on more by hibernating
Yolo as it were


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2016)

Used to be a complete die hard come winter and have been out in some horrendous conditions. As others have also said, I like this time of the year but my view is if its risky, due to wind or ice then I will seek alternative transport. Nothing is worth putting yourself down on the tarmac due to ice etc.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (7 Nov 2016)

No hibernation for me,the massive knobbly tyres are on and the winter clothes out the cupboard.
Bad weather is half the fun sometimes in MTB land


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> The cold weather and high winds are upon us now so my bikes have been cleaned, oiled and put away as I will not use them much now until the weather improves . My spare bike is now set on rollers and that's what I shall be training on for the time being.
> Wet roads, dead leaves, salty tarmac is not for me .
> 
> Anyone doing the same yet?


I never have done, and never will do.


----------



## mjr (7 Nov 2016)

skudupnorth said:


> but it is normally faster than slipping into the warmth of my little old car and being stuck behind another little car


...with your cabin air intake sucking up the exhaust of the cold engine in front and only partially being filtered.



MrGrumpy said:


> Nothing is worth putting yourself down on the tarmac due to ice etc.


So fit studded tyres.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> ...with your cabin air intake sucking up the exhaust of the cold engine in front and only partially being filtered.
> 
> 
> So fit studded tyres.



Very true, you can run studded tyres but hardly worth the effort or cost, and not that desperate to prove a point to anyone ! Besides that is what my mahoosive 4x4 is for other than taking kids to school etc for those ice days


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Nov 2016)

I do about 20% less cycling in winter as I stop the commuting sadly, but I am just as enthusiastic, come rain, cold, wind or all three. 
I like winter as I actually just focus on the leisure rides.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> I do about 20% less cycling in winter as I stop the commuting sadly, but I am just as enthusiastic, come rain, cold, wind or all three.
> I like winter as I actually just focus on the leisure rides.




Why do you stop commuting?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Nov 2016)

As we can see, there are cyclists, there are CYCLISTS YEAH, and there are people who like to ride their bikes. This time of year highlights who's who quite nicely.


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> As we can see, there are cyclists, there are CYCLISTS YEAH, and there are people who like to ride their bikes. This time of year highlights who's who quite nicely.


Grrr! Rawr!


----------



## Ciar (7 Nov 2016)

Nope, i shall continue commuting and getting out in the forest on the MTB, hoping this year we get some decent snow down south, as i badly want to go sliding around in the snow on the MTB  still 10 years old basically!


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Nov 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Grrr! Rawr!



Mummy, I'm scared.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mummy, I'm scared.


Make that 4 types of cyclists.


----------



## mythste (7 Nov 2016)

Battling the elements is half the fun!

Stood waiting on the top of Sky Road in the peaks for a friend who completely fluffed the climb was just character building, and I knew I was okay when the biting cold started to feel warm...


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Nov 2016)

I just wait until the frost thaws (Usually about 11am), then I'm out on my bike, if it doesn't thaw I'm not.............


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2016)

So is it only @gavroche hibernating during the winter months then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So is it only @gavroche hibernating during the winter months then?


Bears, tortoises, dormice ...


----------



## gavroche (7 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So is it only @gavroche hibernating during the winter months then?


Please note that I said:" I will not use them much" but I still will when conditions are right, that means not as much as summer time. I don't mind the cold but no wet roads, no ice, no frost, no leaves on the roads, no snow. It does happen in winter.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So is it only @gavroche hibernating during the winter months then?



Might be. Even I will still be riding/falling off !


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

I like riding in winter, or I should say I did before I gave up cycling


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2016)

Ciar said:


> Nope, i shall continue commuting and getting out in the forest on the MTB, hoping this year we get some decent snow down south, as i badly want to go sliding around in the snow on the MTB  still 10 years old basically!


I'm still waiting after 2yrs of winters for some decent snow to go out 'playing' on my trike.


----------



## keithmac (7 Nov 2016)

I'll be riding to work and back through all the rain/ snow/ ice and dark!.

Ice is the worst for me, don't mind the rest too much although riding in the ruts in the snow is "interesting"..


----------



## PK99 (7 Nov 2016)

ME!

3 weeks post ACL reconstruction. I have no intention of going anywhere near an icy road for many months!

I'm back gently turning the pedals on a recumbent gym bike, but rehab will be long and I have no intention of risking the graft!

Actually, I'm glad to have the excuse - I hate crappy weather winter cycling!


----------



## Donger (7 Nov 2016)

My favourite weather for cycling is when it is just 1 or 2 degrees above freezing. A nice still, windless day, almost freezing but with no ice on the road. When you can watch your breath and see your own head steaming. It's always possible to wrap up warm enough on a cold day, but on hot summer days I find it much harder keeping cool enough. Can't wait for the January and February audaxes.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (7 Nov 2016)

If I hibernated,I'd not get to work! An extra layer,gloves,thermal socks and a hat.High vis vest on,waterproofs and spare socks in my paniers. Sorted.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I like riding in winter, or I should say I did before I gave up cycling
> 
> View attachment 150428
> View attachment 150429


Call that a winter ride? THIS is a winter ride!


----------



## Ciar (8 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I'm still waiting after 2yrs of winters for some decent snow to go out 'playing' on my trike.



I can imagine that would be brilliant


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2016)

Ciar said:


> I can imagine that would be brilliant


That's all have been able to do so far, imagine. Let's hope after years of predicting snow that we actually get some this year.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So is it only @gavroche hibernating during the winter months then?



The irony is that where @gavroche lives is one of the mildest places in the North West


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2016)

Donger said:


> My favourite weather for cycling is when it is just 1 or 2 degrees above freezing. A nice still, windless day, almost freezing but with no ice on the road. When you can watch your breath and see your own head steaming. It's always possible to wrap up warm enough on a cold day, but on hot summer days I find it much harder keeping cool enough. Can't wait for the January and February audaxes.



Today is that day @Donger 

Still icy now but I'm planning on a ride after lunch when it's had chance to thaw a bit


----------



## mynydd (8 Nov 2016)

Had one of the most horrendous rides, weather wise, I've ever had on Sunday. Buckets of rain, gale force winds, driving sleet and hail (painfull). Numb hands, soaked feed (despite wearing winter boots) to top it all off the cafe was closed, just when we needed it, and I got a puncture at the end.... took about two hours to defrost when I got home....
It was great! And will go down as one of my best ever cycling memories. Tough at the time, but a great feeling afterwards.
I love winter cycling, autumn cycling, spring cycling and summer cycling


----------



## Ciar (8 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> That's all have been able to do so far, imagine. Let's hope after years of predicting snow that we actually get some this year.



i am with you there, as much as it will impede the commuting i don't care i just want to ride a forest covered in snow  fingers x'd as they say.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Call that a winter ride? THIS is a winter ride!


Longs?

You some sort of big Jessie or something?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2016)

Continued not hibernating today with a quick 40+ mile spin around some of the local lanes. Headed into @Kestevan country with a loop through Saddleworth, Marsden, Meltham, nipped up Wessenden Head Road just for the fun of it then dropped down to Digley Res before tackling Holme Moss. 4,500ft of climbing.





There are easier ways to clock up 40 miles but that would be boring. I'll tell you who is hibernating though, bloody breakfast vans! All the places I am sure always have a van selling hot bacon rolls and drinks without fail were deserted, which was a bit of a let down because I intentionally took a pocket full of change so I could purchase a bacon & egg muffin and a warming hot choc.
I had to do the full ride with just my bottles of cold water for refreshment, and then only after chipping the ice off the top. Talking of ice, did spot a few patches on the road at the top of Wessenden Head and also all the puddles in the layby at the top of Holme Moss had a crusty ring of broken ice around them.
Anyway, that's my leisure ride done, back to commuting tomorrow......


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2016)

mythste said:


> Battling the elements is half the fun!
> 
> Stood waiting on the top of Sky Road in the peaks for a friend who completely fluffed the climb was just character building, and I knew I was okay when the biting cold started to feel warm...



Out of Greenfields? Lovely climb.


----------



## mythste (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Continued not hibernating today with a quick 40+ mile spin around some of the local lanes. Headed into @Kestevan country with a loop through Saddleworth, Marsden, Meltham, nipped up Wessenden Head Road just for the fun of it then dropped down to Digley Res before tackling Holme Moss. 4,500ft of climbing.
> 
> View attachment 150479
> There are easier ways to clock up 40 miles but that would be boring. I'll tell you who is hibernating though, bloody breakfast vans! All the places I am sure always have a van selling hot bacon rolls and drinks without fail were deserted, which was a bit of a let down because I intentionally took a pocket full of change so I could purchase a bacon & egg muffin and a warming hot choc.
> ...



Pretty sure thats the route more or less I took on Saturday, coming down from home moss to the reservoir - that lovely undulating fast route into Glossop is one my my favourite routes! Fast and punchy.


----------



## mythste (8 Nov 2016)

400bhp said:


> Out of Greenfields? Lovely climb.



My knowledge of the area isn't great, but we climbed it from the side with the pub and roundabout at the bottom. between that, holm moss and snake pass we raelly are spoilt round here!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Nov 2016)

mythste said:


> My knowledge of the area isn't great, but we climbed it from the side with the pub and roundabout at the bottom. between that, holm moss and snake pass we raelly are spoilt round here!


Sounds like the climb out of Greenfield alright. Mini roundabout at the bottom then climbs past Dovestones reservoir and just keeps climbing until you hit the moors which gently slope most of the way towards Holmfirth (it's a pig coming the other way because it is obviously a steady continual climb across the moors and just to add insult to injury 99.9% of the time this is into the wind).
The back road from Woodhead into Glossop passes the back of Torside reservoir which was mill pond still today and gave a near perfect reflection of the autumnal coloured hills on the far side of the valley. Wish I had taken a camera 
We certainly are spoilt for choice, both for road and MTB riding on this side of Manchester.


----------



## mythste (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Sounds like the climb out of Greenfield alright. Mini roundabout at the bottom then climbs past Dovestones reservoir and just keeps climbing until you hit the moors which gently slope most of the way towards Holmfirth (it's a pig coming the other way because it is obviously a steady continual climb across the moors and just to add insult to injury 99.9% of the time this is into the wind).
> The back road from Woodhead into Glossop passes the back of Torside reservoir which was mill pond still today and gave a near perfect reflection of the autumnal coloured hills on the far side of the valley. Wish I had taken a camera
> We certainly are spoilt for choice, both for road and MTB riding on this side of Manchester.



If you're ever up for taking a newbie out on the MTB side of things please let me know! I know the roads but would be interested in exploring the bumpy bits!


----------



## Apollonius (8 Nov 2016)

Great day for a ride today. Just got back from a 60km ride and had the excuse to go a bit quicker as it was cold. A shade above freezing, but dry, so no ice. Brilliant ride. If it is dry, I'll ride.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Continued not hibernating today with a quick 40+ mile spin around some of the local lanes. Headed into @Kestevan country with a loop through Saddleworth, Marsden, Meltham, nipped up Wessenden Head Road just for the fun of it then dropped down to Digley Res before tackling Holme Moss. 4,500ft of climbing.
> 
> View attachment 150479
> There are easier ways to clock up 40 miles but that would be boring. I'll tell you who is hibernating though, bloody breakfast vans! All the places I am sure always have a van selling hot bacon rolls and drinks without fail were deserted, which was a bit of a let down because I intentionally took a pocket full of change so I could purchase a bacon & egg muffin and a warming hot choc.
> ...


Nice one Skol,to hell with taking it easy


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Continued not hibernating today with a quick 40+ mile spin around some of the local lanes. Headed into @Kestevan country with a loop through Saddleworth, Marsden, Meltham, nipped up Wessenden Head Road just for the fun of it then dropped down to Digley Res before tackling Holme Moss. 4,500ft of climbing.
> 
> View attachment 150479
> There are easier ways to clock up 40 miles but that would be boring. I'll tell you who is hibernating though, bloody breakfast vans! All the places I am sure always have a van selling hot bacon rolls and drinks without fail were deserted, which was a bit of a let down because I intentionally took a pocket full of change so I could purchase a bacon & egg muffin and a warming hot choc.
> ...



Good effort Skol, Wessenden Head/Holme Moss combo is a real challenge. I did Snake Pass....both ways. Proper cold but roads were pretty dry so no ice problems


----------



## bigjim (8 Nov 2016)

I won't go out if there is a chance of ice as I've been off too many times. I'm also very wary off going out before 11am if there is a strong low sun. Drivers seem to get off in court using low sun as an excuse for not seeing a bike. Otherwise I'm happy to ride year round. Grey dry days are my favourite.


----------



## Kestevan (8 Nov 2016)

Had planned on venturing out tomorrow.... Cragg Vale over to holingworth lake, then back over Isle of sky to Holmfirth...

Fingers crossed the snow holds off tonight and doesn't put the kybosh on my day off plans.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Had planned on venturing out tomorrow.... Cragg Vale over to holingworth lake, then back over Isle of sky to Holmfirth...
> 
> Fingers crossed the snow holds off tonight and doesn't put the kybosh on my day off plans.



Is that not the area with the longest ascent or something ?


----------



## SuperHans123 (8 Nov 2016)

Already been out on few night time rides around the Gower.
Love this time of year. (Non-Roadie hybrid snert)
Most roadies seem to disappear for a few months around here when the dark nights and cold come in.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2016)

I'm toying with the idea of going out on a club run in the morning. The forecast is for possible rain and sleet and around 4C. 50 odd miles in that!? Mmm, i think i'll sleep on it.


----------



## GGJ (9 Nov 2016)

Rain and sleet is ok, pedal fast enough and you will keep warm, but snow and ice are a different ball game


----------



## nickyboy (9 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Is that not the area with the longest ascent or something ?



Yup..Cragg Vale is the longest continual ascent in England. Having said that, a lot of it is less than 3% so it's not a hard climb unless you have a headwind.

Forecast here was for snow this morning. Then the forecast changed to sleet. Actual situation is no snow at all at 600ft where I live. There is a bit on the hills but I guess it starts about 1500ft. Not bad cycling conditions really


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Yup..Cragg Vale is the longest continual ascent in England. Having said that, a lot of it is less than 3% so it's not a hard climb unless you have a headwind.
> 
> Forecast here was for snow this morning. Then the forecast changed to sleet. Actual situation is no snow at all at 600ft where I live. There is a bit on the hills but I guess it starts about 1500ft. Not bad cycling conditions really



Still sounds good though


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Rain and sleet is ok, pedal fast enough and you will keep warm, but snow and ice are a different ball game




I didn't go as i slept in. I woke up at 9.15 which is the meet up time. Probably a blessing in disguise as it'd grim out there and my mate who keeps an aye on me is off on holiday today so he wasn't cycling today.


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2016)

I was coming home from school 10 minutes ago and saw this chap riding his bike. It was pouring down and cold. He had what appeared to be like rain proof top but shorts on. I was in my car, dry and warm . I did not envy him at all.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> I was coming home from school 10 minutes ago and saw this chap riding his bike. It was pouring down and cold. He had what appeared to be like rain proof top but shorts on. I was in my car, dry and warm . I did not envy him at all.


I'm sure he pitied you, being stuck in your tin box when he was out doing what he enjoys.
I rode into work for a short meeting today and will be riding in again tonight for my proper shift. Cycling is just too much fun to be wasting time driving to work.


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I'm sure he pitied you, being stuck in your tin box when he was out doing what he enjoys.
> I rode into work for a short meeting today and will be riding in again tonight for my proper shift. Cycling is just too much fun to be wasting time driving to work.


I am sure he wasn't because he looked miserable but each to his own.


----------



## Kestevan (9 Nov 2016)

Decided that discretion was the better part of cowardice this morning. Woke up to steady snow, and the tops were seriously white. Probably not a good idea to start criss-crossing the moors in that sort of weather, and the top of Cragg Vale and the Isle of Sky Road are both high enough to have serious snowfall very quickly.

Stuck (mainly) to the main roads and valley bottoms, and nipped over to Cannon Hall farm for lunch, only 30miles but nice to get out and clear the lungs.


----------



## bigjim (9 Nov 2016)

4 degrees when I went out this morning. Got caught in a short sharp shower then a good run to the church coffee stop for a cheese toastie before putting the layers back on and completing 27 miles ish. Loved it and nearly talked myself out of going. Note to self. Must man up more often.
Somebody once said "there is no bad weather, just bad clothing choice". Don't know who it was.


----------



## Tilley (9 Nov 2016)

I recently obtained a turbo trainer to work on my cadence and endurance during the worst of the wet and cold weather. However a chest infection has put paid to any and all cycling for at least a week.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> View attachment 150523
> Snowing tonight so looking like I might be going into hibernation tomorrow. Nothing worse than sliding around busy roads trying to keep out from underneath motorised vehicles that are also sliding around


All gone by this morning here!
Seems it's going to be freezing tomorrow, back to mild again on Friday.


----------



## GGJ (9 Nov 2016)

Was late afternoon before the snow cleared from here. Forecast is 0°C tonight, tomorrow is sunny intervals and 6°C with <5% risk of rain. The single speed will be out and about tomorrow.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

5°c, stiff wind and rain here today. Started out in the cape but had to quickly switch to conventional waterproofs when a crosswind whipped up on an exposed fen. Was dry enough and warm enough otherwise. After I got home, I was happy enough to don waterproofs again to pop to the shop three miles away. Cold, windy with moderate rain is fine with the right clothes.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Nov 2016)

Me and the wife are off out for a few hours tomorrow, forecast is 8 degrees and dry, we may even get some sun. Definitely not hibernating weather just yet! I may even forego the overshoes if it's that nice. 
My social group that I used to ride with in the summer are all tucked up for the winter already. Not heard a peep from them since mid October.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> My social group that I used to ride with in the summer are all tucked up for the winter already. Not heard a peep from them since mid October.


My ride was with the local group. They were very kind not lynching me for stopping on the exposed fen (not that there's any tree sturdy enough, else I would have sheltered under it! ) and one even waited to pace me back.

Our rides shorten, some get altered and some postponed, but there's still plenty of lovely stuff to see before the fair weather clubs start again near Easter.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2016)

Today is a fantastic day for a ride. Quite sunny, no wind, about 8 degrees

Wear some warmish clothes and there are few better days. Don't hibernate, get out there and enjoy


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Today is a fantastic day for a ride. Quite sunny, no wind, about 8 degrees
> 
> Wear some warmish clothes and there are few better days. Don't hibernate, get out there and enjoy



I wish I could, currently in hospital having had a serious angina attack.


----------



## Flyboy (13 Nov 2016)

All year round here , once thought I had frost bite in my feet mind, I was riding around Cilcain in about 6 inches of snow , even called into the post office to try to buy dry socks ha ha .


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Today is a fantastic day for a ride. Quite sunny, no wind, about 8 degrees
> 
> Wear some warmish clothes and there are few better days. Don't hibernate, get out there and enjoy


Was fab this morning coming home from work at 7am. The sun was just breaking through the misty haze and the roads were Sunday morning quietish, it was like a perfect autumn morning and warm enough to manage without the fleecy hat


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Nov 2016)

I have a 33 year old Peugeot road bike that is immaculate, and it grieves me to get it covered in salt and cow muck down the filthy roads were I live, so it's now hibernating by the kitchen radiator I'm the warmth and dry. It would drive me mad though not to be able to got out cycling this time of the year, so I now use my Giant MTB. This bike s not pampered like the Pug and I'm quiet happy for it to get caked in mud and salt. It gets a quick wash and oil when needed and plenty of use down the mucky lanes whilst the pampered pug sleeps through the winter months.


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I wish I could, currently in hospital having had a serious angina attack.


Wow, not good. I hope you get over this set back, and your back out there clocking up the miles soon.

Do stents cure angina?


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I wish I could, currently in hospital having had a serious angina attack.



Sorry to hear that @dave r 

Get well soon


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Wow, not good. I hope you get over this set back, and your back out there clocking up the miles soon.
> 
> Do stents cure angina?



The short answer is no, Angina is the heart complaining its not getting a good enough blood supply. When they do angioplasty they clear the blockage in the artery, they then put a stent, a small tube, in to keep the artery open. But there's always a danger of developing another blockage or a problem developing with the stent.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Nov 2016)

Get well soon buddy


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> The short amswer is no, Angina is the heart complaining its not getting a good enough blood supply. When they do angioplasty they clear the blockage in the artery, they then put a stent in to keep the artery open. But there's always a danger of developing another blockage developing or a problem developing with the stent.


Oh, okay. Another myth busted, thanks for the info, and get well soon.


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2016)

Out of hibernating and went for a ride. only 15 miles but enjoyed every one. About 10 degrees outside and dry.
Bike cleaned again now and put away till next bit of good weather.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Oh, okay. Another myth busted, thanks for the info, and get well soon.



I've had eight years with no pain or problems, I managed it with medication and diet, I was a bit slower but could cycle almost as I did before. Its just that a problem has developed now and needs sorting.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Today is a fantastic day for a ride. Quite sunny, no wind, about 8 degrees
> 
> Wear some warmish clothes and there are few better days. Don't hibernate, get out there and enjoy




Exactly the same in the SE. And I did exactly you said, got out there for a fantastic ride.


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I've had eight years with no pain or problems, I managed it with medication and diet, I was a bit slower but could cycle almost as I did before. Its just that a problem has developed now and needs sorting.


I don't want to bust anyone's thread but I have a genuine interest. My dad did the same, suffered with it for a few years, controlling it with medication until he had a heart attack and he was given a bypass and it never bothered him again for the remaining years of his life. My brother had chest pains, and was whipped into hospital the same day and had 5 stents inserted. I wondered if that was the difference between then and now, but probably more a thousand possibilities depending on the individual. I hope you don't mind the enquiry, I would hate to unsettle anyone.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> I don't want to bust anyone's thread but I have a genuine interest. My dad did the same, suffered with it for a few years, controlling it with medication until he had a heart attack and he was given a bypass and it never bothered him again for the remaining years of his life. My brother had chest pains, and was whipped into hospital the same day and had 5 stents inserted. I wondered if that was the difference between then and now, but probably more a thousand possibilities depending on the individual. I hope you don't mind the enquiry, I would hate to unsettle anyone.


You're OK, I don't mind the enquiry, things have changed since I had my stents put in in 2008, there are things I need to catch up on now, its all to do with the march of progress. The stent operation is a far less invasive procedure than the bypass and will serve most people well, but like most things occasionally it can go wrong.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Exactly the same in the SE. And I did exactly you said, got out there for a fantastic ride.



Snap, one of the best rides I've had this year was today


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I wish I could, currently in hospital having had a serious angina attack.



I liked your post but Oh Dear,I hope you get well soon @dave r 
Best wishes.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

gavroche said:


> Out of hibernating and went for a ride. only 15 miles but enjoyed every one. About 10 degrees outside and dry.
> Bike cleaned again now and put away till next bit of good weather.



That's the spirit @gavroche


----------



## User482 (14 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Exactly the same in the SE. And I did exactly you said, got out there for a fantastic ride.



Two Sundays in a row it's been sunny, dry and Not Windy. I can't imagine why anyone would not want to be out on the bike...


----------



## cyberknight (14 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snap, one of the best rides I've had this year was today


It was chilly to start but a nice day for a ride, got a 55 mile club run in and it certainly helped de stress me after the fun ive had the last few weeks.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Nov 2016)

I haven't hibernated yet, something I am tempted by the LBS has moved their Tuesday night ride to online, they use the Zwift app and compatible trainer and discord, looks fun.


----------



## burndust (14 Nov 2016)

yes and no, i'm still commuting via bike, but no big rides yet, although i'm quite sad and like to go out for a decent ride on xmas day before xmas dinner


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> I haven't hibernated yet, something I am tempted by the LBS has moved their Tuesday night ride to online, they use the Zwift app and compatible trainer and discord, looks fun.


Some shop club cyclists like to pretend they're so flipping hard, then they go pull shoot like that. It's 12°c and sunny at 8am today. I've got the autumn/spring jacket back out of the wardrobe. It's not winter yet and definitely not hibernation time!


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Some shop club cyclists like to pretend they're so flipping hard, then they go pull shoot like that. It's 12°c and sunny at 8am today. I've got the autumn/spring jacket back out of the wardrobe. It's not winter yet and definitely not hibernation time!



They still do their weekend rides, they pulled the evening ones as no one was turning up, I suppose it's just technology changing things.

I can't afford a trainer and all the associated gear, if it's not blowing a gale and or icy I will head out still, I can understand people using trainers as well.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Nov 2016)

Been out almost 5 mornings a week,weather this morning had to be the best(got a puncture though !! )


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2016)

Looking at near 70 for a high temperature tomorrow and Thursday. I may get out tomorrow, but I'll still cycle down to about 35 degrees, then plague the gym with my presence after that.


----------



## mjr (16 Nov 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> I can't afford a trainer and all the associated gear, if it's not blowing a gale and or icy I will head out still, I can understand people using trainers as well.


I don't. It takes the best bits away from cycling. It seems like a more expensive version of going to the gym with less social interaction. Using the ice bike might be much much slower but it's still faster than 0mph on a trainer!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Nov 2016)

Never was a gym person,couldnt do 5 mins without getting bored.Still have turbo in the garage which I've been on once in 3 years ! Saying that it's too windy for me today !!


----------

